# Pierce Arrow Antique Racing Bicycle



## stingrayjoe (Apr 21, 2019)

I bought this today from a local antique dealer. Looks like an old repaint. Top bar and down tube have dents. Top plate on right fork is stamped Pierce. Wheels match and hubs have all old hardware. No makers marks on the hubs. Rear wheel spins pretty true, front has wobble in rim. Rear cog is welded fast to lock ring. Frame is 21". Seat is signed on sides but is not legible. One hedbadge screw is broken off.

What time frame do you think it is from?

Thank you.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 21, 2019)

Does the the headbadge have Buffalo or Angola as the city?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 21, 2019)

No coaster brake, and the front end was bent; wonder how that may have happened. 

Maybe a "Frank Amateur Racer".


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 22, 2019)

Angola, NY


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2019)

The serial number is likely on the top leading edge of the bottom bracket Joe.  You can compare it to the Pierce serial number thread list Will (Filmonger) was compiling.  Mid-twenties...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2019)

stingrayjoe said:


> Angola, NY



Emblem (built in Angola) bought Pierce in 1918 so after that. Pierce built bikes will say Buffalo. Possibly a Frank Kramer Special Racer? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 22, 2019)

Everything you didn't know you always wanted to know about Peirce bikes; Pierce Bicycle serial numbers: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/

BTW I'd watch out where you toss the "Arrow" word around too. [grin]

IDK spit but, a guess b/c yours is Maroon.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Apr 24, 2019)

Frame BB Serial # 708566
Crank casting # 3400


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 24, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Everything you didn't know you always wanted to know about Peirce bikes; Pierce Bicycle serial numbers: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pierce-bicycle-serial-numbers.71746/
> 
> BTW I'd watch out where you toss the "Arrow" word around too. [grin]
> 
> ...



I have seen a Pierce Bicycle factory photo with a Pierce Arrow sign.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I have seen a Pierce Bicycle factory photo with a Pierce Arrow sign.



I've seen Pierce Arrows, The finest cars made.


----------



## joseph mesi (Nov 29, 2019)

Is this bike for sale?


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2019)

shame about the top and down tube being destroyed.

The headbadge is Angola, I would agree that it looks like an amateur racer, similar to mine.










ps, they are Pierce Cycles, no arrow in the name.


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, a few issues but still a cool looking bike Joe.


stingrayjoe said:


> I bought this today from a local antique dealer. Looks like an old repaint. Top bar and down tube have dents. Top plate on right fork is stamped Pierce. Wheels match and hubs have all old hardware. No makers marks on the hubs. Rear wheel spins pretty true, front has wobble in rim. Rear cog is welded fast to lock ring. Frame is 21". Seat is signed on sides but is not legible. One hedbadge screw is broken off.
> 
> What time frame do you think it is from?
> 
> ...




Yes a few issues but still a cool looking bike Joe. I like it.


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 19, 2019)

heck all it needs is a little bondo   use a little extra hardener then  just smooth it out and its good as new and strong too ! most new cars have it in them from the factory ! another great product is alumi/lead  its a powdered metal based product it uses fiberglass hardener to activate ,you can drill and tap the stuff  the white based product can be used to repair bridge work,  it still will pop loose when crunching ice <darn it>have not found anything to hold up to ice ! and yes we have tried   dental porcelain several times .the product used to spot repair cannot be heated up to a high enough temperature to get it hard enough to bond and cure enough to handle ice !< have tried several blends ect > anyone else had any good luck ?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 19, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> shame about the top and down tube being destroyed.
> 
> The headbadge is Angola, I would agree that it looks like an amateur racer, similar to mine.
> 
> ...



Use this tool and just touch up the area.


----------



## joseph mesi (Oct 10, 2020)

Would either of you sell these racers?


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 11, 2020)

joseph mesi said:


> Would either of you sell these racers?



Not planning on it anytime soon, it is my most ridden bicycle.   In other words, it would take stupid money to part with.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2020)

joseph mesi said:


> Would either of you sell these racers?



Jesse McCauley has a Pierce racer he may sell.  @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 11, 2020)

stingrayjoe said:


> I bought this today from a local antique dealer.View attachment 984438



The 24-tooth chain ring sprocket looks interesting, with the coffee or meat grinder shape; I have a similar looking 22-tooth (girls) version that I was told was a Westfield part.


----------



## joseph mesi (Oct 13, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Not planning on it anytime soon, it is my most ridden bicycle.   In other words, it would take stupid money to part with.



What's stupid money?  I know what stupid money means but how much stupid money? Lol


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## joseph mesi (Oct 15, 2020)

How much is that and what does it include?


----------



## Trimacar (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes, a bicycle is a Pierce, the car is a Pierce-Arrow, such as the attached.  Happy to say the one shown is mine, I've owned it over 35 years, and was friends with it for 20 years before that!  I'm always interested in purchasing Pierce and Pierce-Arrow memorabilia, including bikes and other trinkets.


----------



## joseph mesi (Oct 18, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Not planning on it anytime soon, it is my most ridden bicycle.   In other words, it would take stupid money to part with.



Throw a number out there. I'm very interested in a racer


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 18, 2020)

how much for the car ? automobile! do you have sidecurtins ? heater for front and rear seat s or just a big fur coat and a trunk full for passengers


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 18, 2020)

joseph mesi said:


> Throw a number out there. I'm very interested in a racer



I'll have to think on that.


----------



## joseph mesi (Oct 18, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> I'll have to think on that.



I'll be waiting


----------



## Trimacar (Oct 19, 2020)

Car not for sale.  Yep, have side curtains, during cold weather you’d be surprised how much heat comes through firewall.  Still a mostly fair weather car though...


----------

